# DSL light constantly flashing on router



## Speedwell (2 Apr 2008)

Hi

Can anyone tell me what would be the cause of the DSL light flashing. I have not been able to get on the internet for the last 2 days. My provider is UTV and they say that there is no problem their end. 

Can anyone provide some assisstance please?


----------



## hopalong (2 Apr 2008)

dsl flashing means the modem is trying to syncronise with the broadband signal ,when the dsl light stays on it has sync up with the modem and your broadband works,if your phone is working ok ,utv signal is not arriving,chances are they wont sent out a technician to fix it.if your phone is not working you have a line fault.


----------



## tiger (2 Apr 2008)

Might just be a loose connection?  Try unplugging & plugging in everything again.  If you go to the status page on your router, it might have more info.
Usually http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.1.254
Also, maybe try removing the phone splitter & dsl filter, just pugging in the broadband line.


----------



## donncha (9 Apr 2008)

I had a similar problem, and the line tested ok. I could hear a crackle on the line, causing the DSL to loose sync all the time. 
It turned out to be caused by some new wireless gadgets I had started to use - headset, keyboard, mouse. I moved the router further away from these devices and the problems went away.


----------



## Dearg Doom (10 Apr 2008)

Disconnect all phones/faxes/modems/sky boxes/etc from the phone line. Then connect your DSL modem to the primary point - the telephone point where the line comes in to your house, preferably disconnecting the all other connections looped off this. If you DSL doesn't work when connected this way the problem is outside your house. If it does work, then you will have to reconnect all other items one at a time to figure out where the problem lies.

I had a similar problem and it turned out to be a dodgy connection behind one of my phone sockets.


----------

